# Job offer in Baghdad



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi

I've been offered a job in Baghdad, Iraq.

Anyone here living there and can advise on the current security situation ?

Is it safe ?

What are the possible risks that might be involved ?

What is the avg rent for a 1BD or studio ?

Any help/advise would be much appreciated.


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

Any advise guys ????????????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Most of the people that tend to frequent this site, are western expats. As such, their Iraq job is going to be different then an arabic expat going to iraq (will be with security, living in provided housing, getting paid extreme because of the risk, etc). 

I have two acquitances who are 'arabic' that are in iraq. One is sudanese and one egyptian, by passport. Both said is ok there. One came out with the usa leaving iraq, saying the heightened risk just wasnt worth it. The other stayed because they offered additional pay. I dont know about rent as i believe both were in provided housing. They dont go out and do ANYTHING but go to work (with escorts/security) and come back to the living area. Both work/worked at the baghdad airport.


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, thank you Jynxgirl for the reply.

What I came to know lately, after I have received the official offer, that work and accommodation would both be a secured compound, so literally, I won't be leaving the compound for any reason work related.

What makes me think twice about the offer is that it's with world leader telecom vendor, so I'm expecting a very good experience while the work I already have in UAE, is very limited in terms of experience.

The pay is almost 1/3 more what I'm paid here + accommodation + meals.


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

One more thing, I didn't really understand what you mean by this 

"One came out with the usa leaving iraq, saying the heightened risk just wasnt worth it"

Did he mean that the pay wasn't really worth the risk there or did he mean that what we here in the media about heightened risk there is exaggerated.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well good luck. 

If 1/3 more, plus you are getting accom and transportation and you dont receive those two things here, then maybe... but if just 1/3 more not so sure how worth it is. It is a dangerous hot storm and only getting worse. In the end, you have to decide if the pay is worth the risk.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The risk isnt exaggerated if you are working around the military.... Constant attacks on locations the contractors are at and have to stay villigent. None of the contractors that I know, stayed in Iraq. Some thought they would as were offered huge raises to stay and within a few weeks of the withdrawals, asked to be pulled out. But they were working directly with military and would of have to work with iraq military only after the withdrawal. 

I would imagine that they are trying to be upfront with you about the situation there and their security and risk involved.


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Well good luck.
> 
> If 1/3 more, plus you are getting accom and transportation and you dont receive those two things here, then maybe... but if just 1/3 more not so sure how worth it is. It is a dangerous hot storm and only getting worse. In the end, you have to decide if the pay is worth the risk.


well, it's not like this......I'm not saving anything from getting the accom and meals over there for free as I will keep my SHJ accom for my family.....I'm not taking them with me for sure.

The idea of moving to Iraq is not mainly for the sake of money, I had a bad move when I first came here to UAE because the UAE company is a small one, and at the end I found myself not getting any new experience and my past experience is fading.

Meanwhile, I've been searching for a job in UAE for one year now with no luck at all.

Now, I found this offer, with a world leader telecom vendor + more pay + more risk.

Just mentioning this vendors' name in my resume will definitely add value to my resume, never to mention the experience I'm supposed to get out there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You wouldn't need a c.v if you are killed.


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

@ MaidenScotland: LOL
This is for sure buddy, and I'm sending here to gather info from anyone who had lived there for real or know someone who had.

Just an assessment of the situation to know how bad is it over there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

amaksoud said:


> @ MaidenScotland: LOL
> This is for sure buddy, and I'm sending here to gather info from anyone who had lived there for real or know someone who had.
> 
> Just an assessment of the situation to know how bad is it over there.




I understand you wanting to find a job.. I am in Egypt and I know how things are.

I know ex forces who have been offered security work out there, big big money but they told me.. it is not worth the risk however you being Egyptian and Muslim? I would imagine that the risk is slightly less..


----------

